# Chest and Upper Body Protection



## Edemption42 (Aug 10, 2009)

What type of Gear are you guys wearing? Looking at...
661 Core Save
661 Full EVO Pressure Suit 2010 and ALL the other Pro/Comp Suits.
Hard Plastic vs EVO ?

Want something good for DH,,,Bootleg/Mammoth
Thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

I disliked my 661 chest protection, so I tried the rockqardn trailstar...and its way better!


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

what ever fits YOU the best


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

I rock a core saver and love it. Never notice it on, don't get too over-heated and it has saved me from injury several times!

only downside was having to remove backplates to utilise my Leatt brace correctly, but i think they've sorted that for 2010!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

For bootleg i would want hard plastic and not the evo stuff. The rocks there are nasty sharp

I have tried on every 661 suit i could get my hands on (so probably 8 or so) and none of them fit correctly or feel comfortable (except the core saver but i want shoulder protection). I am still on the quest to find something that will work good. I wish POC wasn't so crazy expensive. The rock garden trailstar looked good but i wish the spine was extended down more.

Dianese makes some interesting stuff but it is also expensive. 

I wish someone would make some really low profile armor that is connected with straps and not any mesh or shirt or anything. My dads dianese armour is like that but doesn't have spine but man it is comfortable and it articulates and stays put well too.


----------



## WingNutt (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude...after taking a NASTY wreck at Bootleg 2 weeks ago. I can definitely say wear whatever hard (not evo material) you can get...key is that it fits and is comfortable to ride in. Otherwise you may be inclined to leave it behind.

I had on a 661 CoreSaver, race knee and elbow pads. The thing I really like about the Coresaver is the way it wraps around your lower torso also protecting your sides. I suffered pretty bad bruising even with that padding. But with many other suits that have great back and front protection, some lack that side protection....I would have been screwed.

For me I chose my setup for just those reasons...that is where I usually land when I crash (or at least try to land and roll out of it). Also summers here are hot so I felt this was the best choice to keep cool....it does ok i guess compared to other choices I could have taken. Its totally comfortable, and I can mix and match armor for what I am riding. (Core/race knee/elbow=DH , evo knee/elbow core=4X , race knee evo elbow for trail/LITE freeride.....you get the idea)


on a note..go a size smaller that what you would expect with the 661 core...they stretch.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

I've used both the 661 Core Saver and the Rock Garden Flak jacket, so that's what I'll talk about.

Core Saver
Pros: Light, breathes fairly well, low profile 
Cons: Shoulder protection sucks 

Flak Jacket
Pros: Makes you practically indestructible 
Cons: Like wearing an astronaut suit

It all comes down to whether you personally want more protection or more comfort.

BTW, I was stoked to have my flak jacket at bootleg


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I just do lots of bench press


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Anyone tried one of these?

Rockgardn TrailStar Chest Protector
Race Face Rally DH Armor Jacket
SixSixOne Assault Pressure Suit

Already got elbow protection and didn't want to spend extra on a full suit. Those seem to offer decent protection although nothing for the sides. Any input on comfort/protection on these? Couldn't find one locally to try on so hoping to order best one and return it if it sucks. Open to other recommendations as long as the price is close to $100.

Thanks!


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

get a trailstar. no need to ask why hands down the best all around protection to comfort ratio out there. 661 sucks. i have a assualt suit i would take 40 bucks for if yo uwant it. its a xl but i hate it.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Sweet, thanks. I was leaning that way too.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

genemk said:


> Anyone tried one of these?
> 
> Rockgardn TrailStar Chest Protector
> Race Face Rally DH Armor Jacket
> ...


I run the Race Face Armor Jacket and love it. It fits the bill for me for some added light shoulder and back protection that can be wor under a jersey. Dunno if it's up to the rigors of full DH racing use, but it works great for the AM/light FR/light DH type riding I do. 
The chest and back protection don't add too much heat, but the kidney belt does get kinda warm. I haven't tried it by itself, but you can also wear just the spine protection and kidney belt. 
I dig the dainese stuff as well...it's just too damn expensive...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

atchipmunk said:


> I run the Race Face Armor Jacket and love it. It fits the bill for me for some added light shoulder and back protection that can be wor under a jersey. Dunno if it's up to the rigors of full DH racing use, but it works great for the AM/light FR/light DH type riding I do.
> The chest and back protection don't add too much heat, but the kidney belt does get kinda warm. I haven't tried it by itself, but you can also wear just the spine protection and kidney belt.
> I dig the dainese stuff as well...it's just too damn expensive...


wow thanks for the heads up on this one. I have been looking everywhere for some armor just like that.

how bulky are the shoulders? do you look like a football player with it under your jersey. Also how does the sizing go? im 6 feet tall and about 170 during the season.

also anyone know how compatible it is with a leatt brace?


----------



## Y-rider (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone been trying the 661 Evo Pressure Suit 2010? with foam pads?

really considering getting it because of the low profile and that you fit in a leatt under the back protection


----------



## Edemption42 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanx for all the great advice and ideas...I have yet to pull the trigger on what to buy...Still reading and still searching.


----------



## iridemtb (Mar 25, 2008)

Edemption42 said:


> Thanx for all the great advice and ideas...I have yet to pull the trigger on what to buy...Still reading and still searching.


Check your inbox on here.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

climbingbubba said:


> wow thanks for the heads up on this one. I have been looking everywhere for some armor just like that.
> 
> how bulky are the shoulders? do you look like a football player with it under your jersey. Also how does the sizing go? im 6 feet tall and about 170 during the season.
> 
> also anyone know how compatible it is with a leatt brace?


No problem. The shoulder's aren't too bulky. Under the jersey, it adds a bit of bulk, but you definitely don't look like a football player. I don't have any pics of me wearing it, but there was a review on pinkbike where the guy had pics of his on (but no jersey over it). (http://www.pinkbike.com/news/raceface-rally-dh-jacket-2008.html).

As for sizing, the RF Armor Jacket is based on height. I believe for a 6' person, they specified a Large. I'm 5'9" and if I remember right the medium went up to 5'9". The large was for 5'9" to 6'2" I believe (don't remember for sure though). 
As for Leatt brace compatibility...unfortunately I have no idea. Maybe call or email Race Face and ask them? Hope this helps...


----------



## KO21 (Jun 11, 2007)

You may also want to look at the AXO stuff. I hate wearing armor and have no problems with this. Once it's on, I don't even notice it, and it fits under a jersey easily. It doesn't feel bulky, and is relatively cheap. I've taken som spills at Bootleg and it has worked well. Here is a link:

http://www.atomic-moto.com/servlet/the-52/AXO-air-cage-pressure/Detail


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

*2010 TrailStar*



climbingbubba said:


> The rock garden trailstar looked good but i wish the spine was extended down more.


Done!

Here's a sneak peek at the 2010 TrailStar, which should be available around the end of February. It will have a sixth back segment, making it equal in length to backslider on the S/M size Flak Jacket, and just one segment shorter than the L, XL and XXL sizes.

Shoulder cap is a bit more low-profile, and the double-thick padding on the bicep has been replaced with single layer + plastic. Leatt brace / Alpinestars compatible.


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a 661 assault pressure suit and I hate it. The top of the back protector comes up too high and it hits me in the back of the head.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

helidave said:


> I have a 661 assault pressure suit and I hate it. The top of the back protector comes up too high and it hits me in the back of the head.


Can't you find a way to remove the last panel or two?


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

Its not removable, but I might just cut the top part off.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

climbingbubba said:


> how bulky are the shoulders? do you look like a football player with it under your jersey.


Got to click a couple of pics of my RF Armour Jacket today...both with and without jersey so you can see how much bulk it adds. Here you go...























































It definitely adds a bit of bulk, but it's not excessive IMHO. Definitely not football playerish. Hope this helps...


----------



## Delay1234 (Sep 10, 2008)

I recently purchased the 661 Pressure Suit (long sleeve). I originally wanted something that was short sleeve so I could have the option of wearing the lower arm protection (sometimes I just want the elbow pads and not the forearm guard) but this one came up on Chainlove.com for $75. I couldn't walk away from the price and ordered it in a medium. I am right in between medium and large and wanted it to be more snug than less snug. I figured it was more important to have the stuff stay in place when smacking the ground rather than shifting on impact.... Anyway.

I strapped it to my pack on the way up (to the top of Black Rock) and suited up. On the way down I didn't even notice it. I laid down the bike after coming into a berm a little too fast (also at a funny angle) and this thing saved my ass. A crash that would have usually had me going through 1st aid kit didn't faze me one bit. Jumped right back on kept cruising. 

If money is a concern, I feel you get a lot of bang for your buck with 661 and some decent protection. I will probably go with core only protection next time and spend a little more money but this thing has already paid for itself twice. If you can find one of these for under a $100 bucks you cant go wrong. 

Like one of the other guys said above. Buy whatever fits you best. That's most important.


----------



## micro224 (Sep 25, 2009)

You could go the route i went and get the sette impact pressure suit http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...rotective-Gear/Sette-Impact-Pressure-Suit.htm i find it to be very comfortable and it does a killer job of protecting you. just a thought.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

i've used the different 661 pressure suits (regular & pro) and i didnt like them. i got rid of them. too bulky.

then i got myself the 661 evo pressure suit. worlds better. thin protection that works. way better than the other suits, i highly recommend it.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

at what point did you guys decide that it was time to get a full pressure suit?

I currently am just starting the freeride stuff and only have knee/shin pads. I started by researching just elbow pads, but sort of fell into looking at the fullsuits.

-joel


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

jojotherider said:


> at what point did you guys decide that it was time to get a full pressure suit?
> 
> I currently am just starting the freeride stuff and only have knee/shin pads. I started by researching just elbow pads, but sort of fell into looking at the fullsuits.
> 
> -joel


It's all personal choice. Are you doing stuff that makes you feel like you need one or do you anticipate doing it soon? If you're going fast/big enough that if you fall you can get seriously hurt then it's probably not a bad idea to have one. It doesn't take much for a suit to come in handy so sooner is probably better than later, especially while you're learning.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

id rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it.


but that only goes so far. not gonna wear full flak jacket on a trail ride. but anytime i liftaccess or shuttle it come outs.


----------



## mjw (Feb 26, 2007)

And what about your neck? That's upper body! And probably the weakest link.


----------



## Ptrick (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been riding enduro motorcycle races for years, realized the 'pressure suit' thing was the way to go...doesn't move in a crash, much better impact protection than a chest protector. I started looking up gear that was actually tested to safety standards, specifically the "CE" rating (a European safety testing standard for protective gear), and came across a company called High Velocity Gear. Been wearing their pressure suit for the last year or so, and couldn't be happier. I pair it with an Omega Neck brace, and couldn't be happier.

I just got into downhill riding this last year, picked up a nice Specialized Demo. Once I realized I was actually descending _faster_ on my downhill bike than my moto, I started wearing the same upper body gear as on my enduro.

https://www.highvelocitygear.com/MotorcycleBodyArmor.html

Anyway, here is a link to a review I did last year on thumpertalk.com (moto forum) with lots of pics of the Velocity Gear Juggernaut suit I wear and a review of the Omega neck brace.

https://www.thumpertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=819838

Couple pics:


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

I wear this combo - I like it for it's combination of protection, good mobility, fit, and low profile:

661 Subgear long sleeve (built in elbows and shoulders)
661 Coresaver with the top three plates removed
Leatt Brace

Fits under a jersey easily, doesn't make you look like a football player. Plus, it's modular so I can mix and match for conditions or weather.

A full plastic pressure suit is a bit more protective, but I just hate riding in them.


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

I use the EVS Ballistic BJ22 and love it. I had previously used the 661 pro pressure suit, but it wasn't nearly as comfortable as this one is. I like that it isn't a mesh, its a full jacket with armor attached to it. Very nice for sure.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

well, i just barely missed a tree last night and that kind of sealed the deal for me. i'm going to start looking for a pressure suit or something like what ZAK mentioned aboved. It really depends on what is available at the lbs. There's a lot of good deals on the internet (like the rockgardn flak jacket at Jensons), but I have no idea how they fit.

this is getting to be an expensive hobby. Well, more expensive than it already is.


----------



## phyco ref (Jun 12, 2010)

I have the 2009 661 Pro Pressure Suit (Green, Black, and White one) and i find it is rather comfy for me. For fit i have an XL and I am 6'2 and about 190 pounds, and have a tall upper body, especially shoulders, so i find the shoulders very comfortable for me. But I always say that protective pads/ helmets pick you, rather then you pick them. Because as much as you can like something, if it doesn't fit well you defiantly should not buy it. I would recommend going to your LBS and at least trying it on to check the fit.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

what is it that you guys earlier in the thread didn't like about the evo suit/evo protection? Its pretty pliable, but stiffens up on contact. I just tried one on at the lbs and really liked it. low profile, unrestricting, and it fit great. Although, I wasn't entirely sure how the shoulders were. really felt like nothing was there, which is good. however, not sure if they would move around in a crash. At the same time, i didn't spend anytime adjust the shoulder pads. at $250+tax, its not really in my decision set...

Is there any other suits that fit like the Evo suit? I liked that the material wasn't a mesh. It was more like a stretchy baselayer.

-joel

edit: nevermind, I guess the evo pressure suit doesn't have the d30 material like I thought. I was under the impression that everything with the "EVO" tag had d3o. Though, there is someone local to me selling an unused 661 pressure suit for $100. they may take $80 for it.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

yeah, these things are warm.

Picked up the 661 pressure suit










Probably not going to ride with the back protection since I ride with a backpack. I was mostly after the shoulder pads anyway. But I like how it fits. Now I need to find a jersey to wear over it. going to be a hot summer for me. will probably have to buy a bigger water bladder for the backpack.

-joel


----------

